# Another Cheap and Easy Hunting Chair



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Alot of you have seen my hunting chair the first pic, the second pic is of another one I ran across while searching the internet. I think if a thinner wood was used it would work well for predator hunting


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yup your right i do like that

i too have a bad lower back,too many years bent over under the hood of vehicles.

so sitting still hunched over is a real bear,cant do it for more than a minute or two before i need to reposition.

so i need a chair when i hunt.

that looks very easy to make.gonna have to dig thru my scrap wood and see what i can come up with that will still be light weight.

ive got plenty of time right now to do this kinda thing,so i think i will give a go real soon.well when it warms up enough to work in my unheated garage.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I made the top one out of 1x2 and the slats I ripped 1x3 in half (3/8") thick it is very light and the 2 pieces slide together


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well i was hoping to get started making one of these in the next couple of weeks

but thats on the back burner now

my youngest son (also in the USN) just sent me a text and asked if i could try and make him a couple of wooden tips for his hookah

he will be home on leave on the 18th of January,so that will be my next project,after i try out the new firestorm e-call this weekend that my sons got me for x-mas.


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

That second chair would make great seats for around the bonfire. A lot easier to move than the oak plank benches I'm using right now.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Those are the same chairs we use at rendezvous. They are both very comfortable. Only differance is the lenght of the legs. I'm going out to my trailer and get my old chairs and cut them down to size.

Thanks for the great idea.


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

PW - is that bottom outfit made from a 2x12?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats not mine, all I can say its from some kind of 2 by material, I would think 2x8 would work. Mine is the top pic made from 1x4 ripped in half and then ripped in half to make each piece 3/8:" thick, it is very light and slides together for carrying.


----------

